# APTuning Annual Fall Dyno Day - Saturday, November 5th 2011



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Well its been another great summer and to bring it to a close we are happy to announce our annual fall dyno day for 2011!! It will be held Saturday, November 5th 2011. Dyno pulls will be on sale for $40 for 2 pulls. 

We will have refreshments and pizza on hand and its sure to be fun for everyone so don't miss out. 

Along with the dyno special we will also be offering the typical sales on UM and APR software. * 











*All MK4 & MK5 Normally Aspirated Flashes - $50 off Retail* 
MK4 2.0 & 12v VR6 - $200 
MK4 24v & R32 VR6 - $250 
MK4 24v & R32 Launch Control - $150 (additional to standard UM software) 

MK5 R32 - $350 
MK5 2.5 - $250 
MK5 DSG - $450 (stage 1 R32) 
MK5 DSG - $500 (stage 2 turbo) 
MK5 DSG - $550 (stage 3 turbo) 

MK5 R32 ECU/DSG Combo - $649!!(that's a savings of $250) 

*All MK4 & MK5 Turbo Flashes - $100 off Retail* 
MK4 2.0 415cc - $300 
MK4 12v 440cc - $400 
MK4 12v/24v 630cc - $600 
MK4 R32 550cc - $600 

MK5 2.5 415cc - $500 
MK5 2.5 550cc - $500 
MK5 2.5 550cc - $600 (Pro-M Maf) 

MK5 R32 550cc - $700 
MK5 R32 900CC - $900 (Pro-M Maf) 













*ECU Upgrade Sale:* 

* All 2.0T FSI or TSI* or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203 
*directport cars only at the show, sorry 2010+ owners 
* All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103 
* All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599 
* All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off! 

Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149. 

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:* 
* Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance 
* 91 Octane Performance 
* 93 Octane Performance 
* 100 Octane Performance 
* Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output 

*Also Included:* 
* Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes 
* Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected 
* Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected 

*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nice, I'll be there with my 2.5T to finally see what kind of power it makes :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think Ill be making the run out again myself. I wanna see what my other mods have added to my power since my last dyno. Im also interested to see your car in person and see what shes putting down Jimmy :beer:,


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tay272 said:


> I think Ill be making the run out again myself. I wanna see what my other mods have added to my power since my last dyno. Im also interested to see your car in person and see what shes putting down Jimmy :beer:,


 sounds good man. we should meet up and cruise out there together:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah we could do that. Meet up at my Wawa on Saturday sometime. Then we can hop right on 78 from there.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup, exactly what I was thinking


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like its gonna be a great turn out and should be tons of cool cars to check out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Gonna have some pretty wild cars on display and on the dyno, such as Bill's S3 BT 1.8t and Cathy's A3 BT 3.2 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Getting closer, lets see who can back up their power claims


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Getting closer, lets see who can back up their power claims


:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Need to get my GTI brakes all sorted out and put on the car. Should be done by next week I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sorry for not specifying earlier but wanted to clarify that the dyno day is for VW/Audi vehicles only and the dyno is 2wd*(R32 and TT can be dyno'd as fwd)


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

what time does this start on Saturday?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> what time does this start on Saturday?


I figure cars will start rolling in about 10am


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Tom, any chance Jeff from UM will be there again? Still having some problems with my software and haven't gotten them sorted out. Id like him to take a look at my car while its there since he knows best about why its throwing certain codes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tay272 said:


> Tom, any chance Jeff from UM will be there again? Still having some problems with my software and haven't gotten them sorted out. Id like him to take a look at my car while its there since he knows best about why its throwing certain codes.


No he probably wont make it as he is moving this week.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright just wondering, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only 2 days away!!!*


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

anxiously awaiting for tomorrow morning! 

Anybody want to guess what they think my car will make tomorrow :laugh::wave:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

282 whp


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

define your self said:


> 282 whp


Kinda higher than I'm expecting but we'll see! Thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I wish we had shops up here offering cheap pulls like that.:thumbup:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

honest i forget everything u have done... id like to see more of course


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Made the trip out there with Tay today. Here is my graph...the power was kind of all over the place:screwy: I'll post videos of me and Tay's runs in a hour or so


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

That's odd.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

here are the videos from today

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g409/pennsydubbin/?action=view&current=IMG_1065.mp4

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g409/pennsydubbin/?action=view&current=IMG_1064.mp4


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW... you may want to talk to C2 about it.. its weird!

but it does give some nice peak numbers!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yea i'm going to send C2 my graph to see what they think. It'll be fine for now, but when I get the intake mani next month I hope they can try to fix it and make me a SRI specific tune.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> yea i'm going to send C2 my graph to see what they think. It'll be fine for now, but when I get the intake mani next month I hope they can try to fix it and make me a SRI specific tune.


wow... can't wait to see the sri and stage 2 turbo kit working together, AND tuned properly....
i think that'd be my ultimate goal for my 2.5, and it's realistically affordable without selling a kidney too!

That does it! I am getting the SRI as soon as mk6 tuning becomes available, then start saving up for the stage 2 turbo kit to go on top of that!


Peter


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow. Your peak numbers are nice but the average under the curve is :thumbdown:

in for some more dyno numbers.


----------

